# The Fun of Rebuilding...........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The old Super Blackhawk I recently acquired is in the transition state, from what it is to what I want it to be. I had a Blackhawk hammer on hand, and from Dave Clements I have a wide smooth trigger coming. And, as posted, I found a trigger spring among my parts cache.

The original ejector housing is aluminum, of course, and the barrel is the early studded type. So, ordered a blue steel one from Brownells, from MK Technologies. The blamed thing was too long, so ordered a replacement. It, too, was too long. So, I trimmed it down to fit, only to find it would not draw down snug to the barrel. More fitting to turn down the tendon and make it fit. Then, after this, it does not match the frame contour of the gun. Bad mismatch.

Then I called Brownells about my problem. "Send it back," They said. No problem, even after what I'd don to it.

So, now a new one, from Story, is en route.

I'll keep y'all posted.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And, it arrived last Saturday and promptly went on the gun. Very good fit with no fitting involved. Just remove the old one and replace it with this one.

Dealing with Brownells is a pleasure. I like the way they do business.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know a lot of good people who have nothing but good things to say about Brownells. I have had good luck with them.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

To continue the saga of this old Super Blackhawk, its a 1967 vintage three screw, unconverted. The trigger spring has been shortened too much to suit me, making trigger return slow.

I have on hand a standard Blackhawk hammer, which I prefer. I have a wide smooth trigger coming from Dave Clements, and a couple of new trigger springs and plungers arrived yesterday.

The front sight is too short, sighting in left me about 1" high at fifty feet with the rear sight bottomed out. I've contacted my gunsmith about this. The rear sight is an aluminum factory sight, so I'm planning either a Gary Reeder or Millett steel rear sight.

Bob Wright


----------



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds fun!
I love tearing into guns!
If you can, maybe post some pics...definately before/after style!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, this is before:










The gun originally had fake pearl grips. I had an old pair of factory grips as I couldn't bear to photograph the gun with those old pearl things.

"After" is still pending.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*And further.............*

I talked with my gunsmith yesterday. He told me he has the frame back from Doug Turnbull, and also has mounted the new front sight. But the solder had flowed out too much under the base and didn't blue as well as he had hoped. So he is cleaning up that and will re-blue it. Should have the gun re-assembled next week. I have already alerted CaryC (gripmaker Cary Chapman) that I wilol soon contact him for grips. Plan on using walnut.

Bob Wright


----------

